
The Chinese Navy Just Transformed This Cargo Ship into an Helicopter Carrier - mmhsieh
https://www.forbes.com/sites/davidaxe/2020/08/22/surprise-the-chinese-navy-just-transformed-this-cargo-ship-into-an-istant-helicopter-carrier/#72f30c251d44
======
Dahoon
>A commercial heavy-load carrier flying a Hong Kong flag recently supported a
Chinese naval exercise, functioning as a base for at least two army
helicopters.

According to every comment on here about HK, HK isn't China. Guess they give
ships away now.

